# ~follow-up with my endo doc~



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

oh what an awful visit.
I was going in for my 'recheck' and to go over my labs and ultrsound.
I've not seen him since last year (fall) but had been corresponding with his assistant in the past month about my symptoms. I have hashi's and are being tested for lupus from a rheumy doc. So a couple weeks back the assistant told me that the endo doc wants me to see a thyroid surgeon if 'im so worried about thyroid cancer'. So when I went in today the endo doc says 'how many i help you?' As if he doesn't not know what's been goin on?? I told him my appt will be this afternoon with the speciliast for my thryoid surgery consult. His words were "Specialist? I'm the specialst!" . I corrected myself and said "I know, I meant surgeon". Then he went on to talk about the surgeon in detail, stating his name, so he obviously KNEW what I meant, he was just being cocky. whatever. He said that he's run ALL the tests he could on my thyroid and he's pretty sure there's no cancer, but it's never 100% unless you have it out. I restated by asking "there are no other tests you can perform"? I was talking about the uptake scan. He said no. Well this is a test i have not had!
So he's either stupid or just not wanting to work with me anymore. So either way, I will see the surgeon for consult today, then talk to him about getting a new endo doc. Either way, if I have the sx or not, I am not dealing with this endo doc any more. Just doesn't seem to care. I am on NO meds for my hashimoto's because ALL LEVELS ARE FINE. Well I sure don't feel fine. Aches/, pains, headaches, daily low grade fevers. All this could be because of my Lupus type symptoms~that I'm not clearly diagnosed with yet either. All THOSE tests are negative too.
I just cannot win with these docs.
I'm a medical mystery I guess 

wanted to add this: When I asked him about the 'scanty' specimen from the ultrasound he quickly stopped me and basically told me that they are 'just pathologists' not doctors that see the patients. and that from all the results of the testing it all looks negative, at this point. So no talk about the BAD specimen, no talk of RE-DO, or any other tests. grrrrr


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> oh what an awful visit.
> I was going in for my 'recheck' and to go over my labs and ultrsound.
> I've not seen him since last year (fall) but had been corresponding with his assistant in the past month about my symptoms. I have hashi's and are being tested for lupus from a rheumy doc. So a couple weeks back the assistant told me that the endo doc wants me to see a thyroid surgeon if 'im so worried about thyroid cancer'. So when I went in today the endo doc says 'how many i help you?' As if he doesn't not know what's been goin on?? I told him my appt will be this afternoon with the speciliast for my thryoid surgery consult. His words were "Specialist? I'm the specialst!" . I corrected myself and said "I know, I meant surgeon". Then he went on to talk about the surgeon in detail, stating his name, so he obviously KNEW what I meant, he was just being cocky. whatever. He said that he's run ALL the tests he could on my thyroid and he's pretty sure there's no cancer, but it's never 100% unless you have it out. I restated by asking "there are no other tests you can perform"? I was talking about the uptake scan. He said no. Well this is a test i have not had!
> So he's either stupid or just not wanting to work with me anymore. So either way, I will see the surgeon for consult today, then talk to him about getting a new endo doc. Either way, if I have the sx or not, I am not dealing with this endo doc any more. Just doesn't seem to care. I am on NO meds for my hashimoto's because ALL LEVELS ARE FINE. Well I sure don't feel fine. Aches/, pains, headaches, daily low grade fevers. All this could be because of my Lupus type symptoms~that I'm not clearly diagnosed with yet either. All THOSE tests are negative too.
> ...


You will be interested to know that I have discoid and systemic lupus. Have had my thyroid out and my rheumatologist keeps my TSH suppressed which in turn keeps my Lupus antibodies (Anti-DNA, C3, C4) undetectable. There was a time they were through the roof and I am talking thousands.

Please let us know what the surgeon has to say and maybe he/she will order RAIU. You really should have that.

The endo in fact does sound like he is burnt out. Not interested..................; except in his own ego, apparently.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> You will be interested to know that I have discoid and systemic lupus. Have had my thyroid out and my rheumatologist keeps my TSH suppressed which in turn keeps my Lupus antibodies (Anti-DNA, C3, C4) undetectable. There was a time they were through the roof and I am talking thousands.
> 
> Please let us know what the surgeon has to say and maybe he/she will order RAIU. You really should have that.
> 
> The endo in fact does sound like he is burnt out. Not interested..................; except in his own ego, apparently.


thanks Andros~ 
I'll update this afternoon after my surgeon appt.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> thanks Andros~
> I'll update this afternoon after my surgeon appt.


I just read your addendum. OMG!! Your endo is a.....................????? Don't want to say.

Pathologists are doctors who study the cause and development of disease. Most choose a specialty such as genetics or forensic pathology. Forensic pathology is the use of pathology for legal purposes, one of which is deciding cause of death.

Did You Know?
Most pathologists help living people and study their diseases, not corpses.

A pathologist has degree upon degree..................are you kidding me? Makes me wonder what your endo is on; ya' know? Too scary!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I just got home from the surgeon appt.
He said pretty much the same things that the endo doc said, BUT he was nicer about it, and he was a good doc, I could tell. He said NOT for me to have the uptake scan because my blood levels are all good (remember i am on no meds for thyroid as of yet). He said there is no reason for exposure to this test, it's not as safe for someone who MIGHT have cancer (me). So he's giving ME the option to have a TT (because 2 significant nodules on both sides) or not have the TT. He said i had a 10% to 20% chance of cancer. there is no way to know w/o the TT. I decided to just follow up in 6 months (sept) with an ultrasound to see if the nodules are changing size. He suspects not, as I've already had 2 that don't show growth. He said I don't have to go back to the endo doc, and that he would maintain my ultrasounds and appts for now. Any meds that are needed he said my primary doc can administer (since I have hashi's and most likely will need synthroid soon~maybe this year). so that's where we stand for the thyroid. For the Lupus, I get blood work recheck 3 months to see if that is doing anything. thanks andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> thanks Andros~
> I'll update this afternoon after my surgeon appt.


You "know" I will be waiting to hear. Bless your little heart! I hope this is a "good" visit. Surgeons are extraordinary; that has been my finding.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> You "know" I will be waiting to hear. Bless your little heart! I hope this is a "good" visit. Surgeons are extraordinary; that has been my finding.


the surgeon was awesome. *see above in my post how it went*
also, if anyone lives in AZ and wants a referral for a physician, i'd be glad to refer to this guy, he's great.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I just got home from the surgeon appt.
> He said pretty much the same things that the endo doc said, BUT he was nicer about it, and he was a good doc, I could tell. He said NOT for me to have the uptake scan because my blood levels are all good (remember i am on no meds for thyroid as of yet). He said there is no reason for exposure to this test, it's not as safe for someone who MIGHT have cancer (me). So he's giving ME the option to have a TT (because 2 significant nodules on both sides) or not have the TT. He said i had a 10% to 20% chance of cancer. there is no way to know w/o the TT. I decided to just follow up in 6 months (sept) with an ultrasound to see if the nodules are changing size. He suspects not, as I've already had 2 that don't show growth. He said I don't have to go back to the endo doc, and that he would maintain my ultrasounds and appts for now. Any meds that are needed he said my primary doc can administer (since I have hashi's and most likely will need synthroid soon~maybe this year). so that's where we stand for the thyroid. For the Lupus, I get blood work recheck 3 months to see if that is doing anything. thanks andros!


Interesting comment about the RAIU. You can bet your bippy I will be looking to confirm or disconfirm that statement.

LHM!


----------

